# Boot Splash (background pic ala Suse) TIP of the YEAR!

## kachaffeous

Boot Splash (background picture ala Suse)

If you follow this procedure you will hopefully end up with

a jpg image on your tty consoles with boot up text displayed

ontop. 

NOTES:

Bootsplash updated to version 3 (theme support, progress bar, silentjpeg)

The bootsplash portion seems to work the same, the config file changed some and I'm trying to get the progress bar and silentjpeg figured out.

Go here for posting boot splash screens 

Go here for support related issues, questions, or concerns you have.

Credit for the patch and splash utility goes to the SUSE dev's.

Use this procedure AT YOUR OWN RISK!

I take no responsiblity blah blah...  

Enjoy the tip, if you see something that can be improved please post  :Smile: 

Lets get started...

Download the gentoo sources. I used gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1 you need the tk package to use make xconfig later.  

```

emerge gentoo-sources tk

```

While that is downloading lets grab the files we need.

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/rpm-sources/bootsplash/splashutils.tar.bz2

These last ones are optional (note you may have to type in the geocities url)

http://www.geocities.com/kachaffeous/gentoo.jpg

http://geocities.com/kachaffeous/template.zip

Lets make our utilities.  cd to where ever you saved the files too.

I used ~/splash

The splash binary is what makes the intrid images.

```

me@Blazen me $ cd ~/splash

me@Blazen splash $ tar xvjf splashutil.tar.bz2 

splashutils/

splashutils/Makefile

splashutils/splash.c

splashutils/progress.c

splashutils/getkey.c

splashutils/fbresolution.c

splashutils/ChangeLog

splashutils/COPYING

me@Blazen splash $ cd splashutils

me@Blazen splashutils $ make

gcc -Os -Wall    splash.c   -o splash

gcc -Os -Wall    progress.c   -o progress

gcc -Os -Wall    fbresolution.c   -o fbresolution

gcc -Os -Wall    getkey.c   -o getkey

strip splash progress fbresolution getkey

me@Blazen splashutils $ cp splash /bin/

me@Blazen splashutils $ cd ..

```

Make splash directory and copy this config file there.

```

 # ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=40

ty=116

tw=944

th=612

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/usr/share/splash/themes/SuSE/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/usr/share/splash/themes/SuSE/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     35 111  35 729 #313234

box     36  111 985 111 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     985 112 985 729 #eef4ff

box     36 729 985 729 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 36 112 984 728 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

```

me@Blazen splash $ mkdir -p /usr/share/splash/

```

Lets get ready to patch the kernel

```

me@Blazen splash $ vi *.diff

```

Replace 2.4.20.orig and 2.4.20 with linux in the patch file.  In vi 

you can do this

```

esc

:%s/linux-2.4.20.orig/linux/g

:%s/linux.2.4.20/linux/g

:wq

```

Move patch file to /usr/src

```

me@Blazen splash $ mv *.diff /usr/src/

```

Change user to root

```

me@Blazen splash $ su -

```

As root patch and build kernel

```

root@Blazen splash # cd /usr/src/

root@Blazen src # patch -p0 < bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff

patch -p0 < bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff 

patching file linux/drivers/char/console.c

patching file linux/drivers/char/keyboard.c

patching file linux/drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file linux/drivers/video/Config.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 232 (offset 10 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 369 (offset 10 lines).

patching file linux/drivers/video/Makefile

patching file linux/drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.c

patching file linux/drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.h

patching file linux/drivers/video/fbcon-splash.c

patching file linux/drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h

patching file linux/drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c

patching file linux/drivers/video/fbcon.c

patching file linux/include/video/fbcon.h

patching file linux/kernel/panic.c

root@Blazen src # cd linux

root@Blazen linux # make xconfig

```

Now the gui for configuring your kernel pops up.  You need to 

select your hardware specific stuff (I don't know what you have)  :Smile: 

The following items are needed for the bootsplash screen.  Compile

into the kernel ie NOT as modules.

Block Devices -> RAM disk support

Block Devices -> Loopback device support

Block Devices -> Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Console Drivers -> Video mode selection support

Console Drives -> Frame-buffer support -> Support for frame buffer devices

Console Drives -> Frame-buffer support -> VESA VGA graphics console

Console Drives -> Frame-buffer support -> Use splash screen instead of boot logo

Select "Save and Exit" from the gui.

Compile time.

```

root@Blazen linux #  make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

```

After about 15-20mins you are ready to move your new kernel

I'm using lilo, not sure about grub stuff here.

```

root@Blazen linux # mount /boot

root@Blazen linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

```

To recap you should have

a /bin/splash binary

a newly compiled kernel

a /usr/share/splash directory with the following files

 bootsplash.cfg

 bootsplash.jpg

Edit /etc/lilo.conf mine looks like this

```

#menu-scheme=Wb

boot = /dev/hda

#prompt

map = /boot/System.map

lba32

#MENU

        image = /boot/vmlinuz

        read-only

        label = Blazen

        vga = 791

        root = /dev/hda3

        initrd=/boot/initrd   

```

The *important* lines here are the

 vga = 791

 initrd=/boot/initrd

The vga=791 sets your console to a resolution of 1024x768 16 Bit

and /boot/initrd is what contains the the splash picture.

NOTE:  VGA color depth vs resolution chart

depth------640x480-----800x600-----1024x768-----1280x1024

256----------769----------771-----------773-------------775

32000-------784----------787-----------790-------------793

65000-------785----------788-----------791-------------794

16.7 Mill.----786----------789-----------792-------------795 

Make the initrd image and update lilo

NOTE:

 The images don't get stretched, so it is important that you resize the picture to the desired framebuffer resolution.  

Make sure /boot is mounted before running the next command.

```

root@Blazen boot # splash -s -f /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.cfg > /boot/initrd

root@Blazen boot # lilo

Added Blazen *

```

The splash program will build a initrd image, and append the /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.jpg to it.

Cross your fingers and reboot to see some eye candy!

Hopefully.....

Once booted you can add splash screens to additional tty's  using the following

```

 splash -s -u 1 /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.cfg 

 
```

This will upate the 2nd tty with a splash screen (Ctrl-Alt-F2).  This could be put in a init script...

To auto update your other tty's (on boot) you can do the following

```

cd /usr/share/splash

for i in tty2 tty3 tty4 tty5 tty6; do mkdir $i ; cp boot* $i ; done

```

add the following lines to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

/bin/splash -s -u 1 /usr/share/splash/tty2/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 2 /usr/share/splash/tty3/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 3 /usr/share/splash/tty4/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 4 /usr/share/splash/tty5/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 5 /usr/share/splash/tty6/bootsplash.cfg

```

NOTE:  You can copy different pictures (in each of the dir's)on top of bootsplash.jpg to 

have a different splash on each tty.

reboot and enjoy!Last edited by kachaffeous on Tue Mar 25, 2003 3:49 pm; edited 11 times in total

----------

## slougi

Thanks! Will try it as soon as I get home  :Smile: 

----------

## tojo

And here's my grub.conf file, if someone has use for it:

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=vesa:1024x768@70

initrd=/initrd

title=Gentoo Linux (wo splash)

root (hd0,5)

kernel /bzImage.work001 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=vesa:1024x768@70

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Anyone know where to find "lighter color" background image? This is too dark for me, but better than nothing..

----------

## fu_fish

What graphic formats can be used with this patch?  Also, is there a web site with more information about this patch?  I was looking at the "Linux Progress Patch" (http://lpp.freelords.org) for a while, but it seems to have gone stale...I haven't seen any updates since 2.4.12 or something like that.  Does anybody know if this patch can mask out the boot messages for intimidated newbies?

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> Anyone know where to find "lighter color" background image?

 

http://geocities.com/kachaffeous/template.zip (note may have to type url)

This is a xcf file (gimp layered format) with only the translucent box in the center.  I like the box for the text.  So you can do the following to add any picture.  Or just use any jpg and don't use the box.

Open up the image you want to use.

Press "Ctrl + a"  to select all

Press "Ctrl + c" to copy picture

Open up template.xcf in gimp.

Press "Ctrl + L" to bring up layer dialog

Click on "New Layer" button

Hit "OK" on layer options

On template.xcf picture Right click -> Edit -> Paste into

In the layer dialog menu click on the anchor.

Click on the down arrow until your picture is on the bottom.

Select the box layer and play with the effects.

Use the "save as" dialog to save your picture as a jpg and when prompted

export the image.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What graphic formats can be used with this patch?
> 
> 

 

I have only tried jpg's.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Also, is there a web site with more information about this patch?

 

There are README files on the ftp server where the files are downloaded from.

----------

## slougi

I got it working!  :Very Happy:  Thanks! Was looking for some way to make the startup sequence look nicer  :Wink: 

Btw, is it possible to change the refresh rate? 1024x786@60 hz just makes my eyes want to burst   :Confused: 

----------

## kachaffeous

Here is a chart for the vga modes

```

colour depth      | 640x480  800x600  1024x768    1280x1024

256        (8bit)   |    769          771          773             775

32000     (15bit) |    784          787          790             793

65000     (16bit) |    785          788          791             794

16.7 Mill. (24bit) |    786          789          792             795

```

----------

## tojo

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> http://geocities.com/kachaffeous/template.zip (note may have to type url) 
> 
> This is a xcf file (gimp layered format) with only...

 

Thanks for the template!  :Smile: 

 *slougi wrote:*   

> Btw, is it possible to change the refresh rate? 1024x786@60 hz just makes my eyes want to burst  

 

This is working to me, just put this your lilo/grub config (kernel parameteres), see the previous message from me: 

```
video=vesa:1024x768@70
```

----------

## slougi

 *tojo wrote:*   

>  *kachaffeous wrote:*   http://geocities.com/kachaffeous/template.zip (note may have to type url) 
> 
> This is a xcf file (gimp layered format) with only... 
> 
> Thanks for the template! 
> ...

 

I did put it in the conf file but it does not seem to work  :Sad:  I tried it with 85hz tho, I will try with 70 hz when I get home

----------

## wpichler

 *fu_fish wrote:*   

> What graphic formats can be used with this patch?  Also, is there a web site with more information about this patch?  I was looking at the "Linux Progress Patch" (http://lpp.freelords.org) for a while, but it seems to have gone stale...I haven't seen any updates since 2.4.12 or something like that.  Does anybody know if this patch can mask out the boot messages for intimidated newbies?

 

for lpp and gentoo sources take a look at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7514[/url]

----------

## charlieg

Just an indication of how cool this tip is; I opened it up another 3 times in the same mozilla session, after having initially read it, over a period of 30 minutes and didn't realise until I flicked back through my tabs!

----------

## garo

I use the vanilla-sources (2.4.20).

Can i get a boot splash without going to gentoo-sources ?

----------

## hook

 *garo wrote:*   

> I use the vanilla-sources (2.4.20).
> 
> Can i get a boot splash without going to gentoo-sources ?

 

same question here!  :Smile: 

...i think most people tend to use vanilla (or is my faith misguided?)

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Can i get a boot splash without going to gentoo-sources ?
> 
> 

 

I haven't tried with vanilla but it should work.  Procedure will be exactly the same.  I'm on dialup so it is hell to download new sources  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  if someone could publish a LotR themed splash-screen...
> 
> 

 

Just download the template and make a new jpg, its really simple  :Smile: 

----------

## charlieg

 *garo wrote:*   

> Can i get a boot splash without going to gentoo-sources ?

 

Yes, just follow the instructions but substitute gentoo-sources for vanilla-sources!

----------

## duff

Oh man, this is just too cool!  :Very Happy:   This is great, thanks for the information (and for the vader pic )  

EDIT: BTW, I have the acpi-sources-2.4.20-r8 (which is just vanilla-sources + 1 patch) and it worked fine.Last edited by duff on Fri Dec 20, 2002 1:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## delta407

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> I'm on dialup so it is hell to download new sources 

 Unless something has totally and drastically changed since last I checked, gentoo-sources uses vanilla-sources applies 5 MB worth of bzip2'ed patches. Thus, as long as linux-2.4.xx.tar.bz2 is in /usr/portage/distfiles/, you can emerge vanilla-sources without downloading anything.

----------

## Twink

wow, that's really cool, now to make my system really unstable to force me to reboot more often so I can see it  more then once a month  :Razz: 

----------

## Gibberx

On my system, tty1's console is stuck with the splash screen and the console cropped to the white section... you can look at it there  :Smile:  .

I don't use tty1 much anyway... never bothered to solve that "Cannot open smtp port (25)" (or something like that) bug since I re-installed Gentoo.... oh wells.

----------

## hook

i agree ...it's cool and eye-candy ...but i'm still not going to install it for one sole reason: when i use the pure console (tty) i usually stare at it for hours ...so such an eye-candy could actually cause eye-pain (as in physical pain) 

but i have to egree it's really pleasant to look at it  :Smile:  ...but as i said ...not for me

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

>  looks great btw only switching between tty's does work only the rest is in the old style(tty2 till tty 12) 
> 
> 

 

```

 splash -s -u 1 /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.cfg 

 
```

You can use the -u option with a number to do the other virtual consoles  :Smile: 

----------

## ph03nix

Just to report that the patch works without problem with a vanilla 2.4.20 kernel on a GeForce 2.

----------

## scrllock

Anyone asked any of the devs to try and get this into the livecd/install documentation? Dang... You own.

----------

## GurliGebis

Someone please create a bugreport on this one (I'm too tired to do it), so the devs will give it some attension.

----------

## H-Pi

First, thanks a lot for this guide and te posted images, I have combined one of them with a strange picture of me and my girl and it looks great

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried alot of thing but it does not show that cool splash image like lilo does 

 

I haven't got lilo installed, works perfect with grub, here's my part of grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (new kernel)

   root (hd0,5)

   kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda5 vga=791 video=vesa:1024x768@70

   initrd=/initrd

```

you can see, the difference is that I haven't got the vga= line under the timeout line, is that to have a bigger resolution already in grub itself? I don't know if this is possible, may be you can try to remove that line

(and I don't have the hdd=ide-scsi, but that's another story you can read here)

make sure you have mounted /boot when running

```

splash -s -f /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.cfg > /boot/initrd

```

Last edited by H-Pi on Thu Jan 02, 2003 7:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Uranus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You can use the -u option with a number to do the other virtual consoles 

 

heh, I did that, yeah it worked but now I want it back  :Very Happy:  ... any way to put it back?

----------

## progster

anyone feels like making an ebuild for it?

~Progster

----------

## Kaali

I'm already doing.. here is work in progress if anyone is interested:

```

S=${WORKDIR}/splashutil

DESCRIPTION="Framebuffer splash-screen for bootup."

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/splashutil.tar.bz2

    ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/bootsplash-config.c

    ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/bootsplash-config.sh

    ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/boot_splash_complete.2.4.19-vanilla.patch

    http://mitglied.lycos.de/miliker/Gentoo/bootsplash.jpg"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.suse.com"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86"

DEPEND=""

src_unpack () {

    unpack splashutil.tar.bz2

    cp ${DISTDIR}/bootsplash-config.c ${WORKDIR}

}

src_compile () {

    make || die

    cd ${WORKDIR}

    gcc bootsplash-config.c -o bootsplash-config

}

src_install () {

    exeinto /usr/bin

    doexe splash

    dodoc ChangeLog COPYING

    cd ${DISTDIR}

    doexe ${WORKDIR}/bootsplash-config bootsplash-config.sh

    dosed "s:\.\/::g" /usr/bin/bootsplash-config.sh

    dodir /usr/share/splash

    insinto /usr/share/splash

    doins boot_splash_complete.2.4.19-vanilla.patch

    doins bootsplash.jpg

}

pkg_postinst() {

    einfo "Read /usr/doc/splash/README for further installation"

    einfo "instructions."

}

```

I thought about making a bit manual process of it, because no one wants it to mess with their kernels. At least i wouldn't want it to. So README should have complete instructions on how to use it. 

boot_splash_complete.2.4.19-vanilla.patch doesn't need modifying as you can run it directly with 'patch -p1'

----------

## heijs

Thanks for the tip!

My laptop looks so cool now!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## charlieg

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> bootsplash-config and bootsplash-config.sh make the config file for splash
> ...

 

A bit picky but that should either be inverted (ie do the cp first) or should read 'cp /usr/share/splash/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.cfg' or you could 'cd /usr/share/splash' first... you get the picture.

 :Smile: 

----------

## PARENA

I was used to a bootsplash in Mandrake by now, but now that I've (almost) converted to Gentoo (still need to get Soldier of Fortune 2 working under WineX, without having to pay $5/month to Transgaming and I need to convert my wife's outlook.pst (barf) to something kmail or evolution can read), I was slightly sad it didn't have the logo... I can't believe I actually got this thing working!  :Smile:   Thanks...

Well, now for a new boot image, 'coz with the default one the text is slightly too much to the right... or the textbox too much too the left, whatever.  :Smile: 

----------

## shm

Is there a patch for 2.4.20 anywhere?

----------

## idl

shm, the patch works with 2.4.20. I'm using it in 2.4.20-ck2 sources.

----------

## charlieg

It worked like a dream.

The only trivial complaint is the original image... the white area isn't wide enough (the [ok] right bracket touches the edge!!!!) hehe.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## charlieg

 *tojo wrote:*   

> And here's my grub.conf file, if someone has use for it:
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

This grub.conf won't work for people who partitioned as per the docs.  You'll need a /boot in front of /bzImage and /initrd.

----------

## charlieg

 *PARENA wrote:*   

> I was used to a bootsplash in Mandrake by now, but now that I've (almost) converted to Gentoo (still need to get Soldier of Fortune 2 working under WineX, without having to pay $5/month to Transgaming and I need to convert my wife's outlook.pst (barf) to something kmail or evolution can read), I was slightly sad it didn't have the logo... I can't believe I actually got this thing working!   Thanks...
> 
> Well, now for a new boot image, 'coz with the default one the text is slightly too much to the right... or the textbox too much too the left, whatever. 

 

A little off topic, but what's wrong with paying Transgaming $5 a month?  They work hard to get the game to you and you'd not reward them for it?  If you object to paying fees then stick with GPL software.  You'll find, especially with games, it narrows your choice considerably.

----------

## The One

okey  :Wink:  darth vader is smiling at me and i'm binding the ring at the moment *gg*

i found the solution:

the images don't get stretched, so it is important that you resize the picture to the desired framebuffer resolution.

i was always using 1280x1024 resolution, but with all pictures having 1024x768 it just didn't work => resized the bootsplash.jpg with GIMP and now everything is fine @1280  :Wink: ))

(except that the text color doesn't fit to the lotr_ring logo, too dark...  :Wink: )

---

@kachaffeous

could you please edit your first post and mention this info...

---

the one

----------

## idl

Is there a way to change the text colour to white? wouldnt mind using some dark backgrounds  :Smile: 

----------

## PARENA

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> A little off topic, but what's wrong with paying Transgaming $5 a month?  They work hard to get the game to you and you'd not reward them for it?  If you object to paying fees then stick with GPL software.  You'll find, especially with games, it narrows your choice considerably.

 

Nothing wrong with paying for software. Hey, I bought the game I want to play.  :Smile:  But they want you to subscribe for a minimum of 3 months, paying $5/month and that I object to. And so far, they're not giving anything back to the Wine project, which they said they would. But that's a whole different discussion. Anyway, with a simple "emerge winex" I got Soldier of Fortune 2 to work on my machine, so I'm happy.  :Smile: 

Progster: Why does my Mozilla 1.2.1 crash when going to http://members.lycos.co.uk/ellenfeis/images.html ???

----------

## cvk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Progster: Why does my Mozilla 1.2.1 crash when going to http://members.lycos.co.uk/ellenfeis/images.html ???
> 
> 

 

No problems here with either Phoenix 0.5 or Mozilla 1.2.1

[edit]

My fault: Phoenix 0.5 works great, Mozilla 1.2.1 crashes when loading the flash.

cvkLast edited by cvk on Fri Jan 10, 2003 1:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timmfin

Hmm I crash there as well. Does it contain any flash or java?

----------

## cvk

 *timmfin wrote:*   

> Hmm I crash there as well. Does it contain any flash or java?

 

Just the usual terribly annoying lycos flash banner.

cvk

----------

## pilla

Is it the same tip of this thread?

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is it the same tip of this thread?
> 
> 

 

I believe that thread just deals with the grub splash screen.  This tip puts a splash screen on your tty's.

----------

## pilla

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I believe that thread just deals with the grub splash screen.  This tip puts a splash screen on your tty's.

 

Thanks, I was having difficulties to see the difference

----------

## yngwin

 *port001 wrote:*   

> Is there a way to change the text colour to white? wouldnt mind using some dark backgrounds 

 

I second that! It must be possible, so does anyone know how to change the text colour?

----------

## Joffer

Remember to compile Ram disk support into the kernel. You won't get the Initial Ram disk (initrd) support as an option without doing so.

----------

## kachaffeous

Added the following to the tip

To auto update your other tty's (on boot) you can do the following

```

cd /usr/share/splash

for i in 1 2 3 4 5; do mkdir $i ; cp boot* $i ; done

```

add the following lines to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

/bin/splash -s -u 1 /usr/share/splash/1/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 2 /usr/share/splash/2/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 3 /usr/share/splash/3/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 4 /usr/share/splash/4/bootsplash.cfg          

/bin/splash -s -u 5 /usr/share/splash/5/bootsplash.cfg

```

NOTE:  You can copy different pictures (in each of the dir's)on top of bootsplash.jpg to 

have a different splash on each tty.

If you have problems look at dmesg for a clue.

```

dmesg

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 27481 bytes).

Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 89306 bytes).

Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 68567 bytes).

Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 66762 bytes).

Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 59607 bytes).

Splash status on console 5 changed to on

```

reboot and enjoy!

----------

## The One

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> Added the following to the tip
> 
> To auto update your other tty's (on boot) you can do the following
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

yees  :Wink:  that is great!!

now if you can tell us how to animate the framebuffer pictures as SuSE does, i don't know how to thank you anymore *gg*

thanks very much for this tip!!

the one

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> now if you can tell us how to animate the framebuffer pictures as SuSE does,

 

Everything you need is on that Suse ftp site  :Smile: 

You just need to compile the fbmngplay program, get some mng files and edit your 

startup scripts.  :Smile: 

Download this

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/mng/fbmngplay.tar.bz2

```

#emerge libmng

#tar xjvf fbmngplay.tar.bz2

 *cd to where you unpacked the tar file*

# make fbmngplay

# cp fbmngplay /bin/

```

then edit your startup scripts to play your mng files (you can download the suse package splashanim.rpm for some nice mng's fyi).  Suse has some nice startup scripts that kick off different mng files based on what is being currently loaded.  I'm not gonna use the animation, and don't have the desire to hack up the startup scripts atm.

----------

## progster

 *cvk wrote:*   

>  *timmfin wrote:*   Hmm I crash there as well. Does it contain any flash or java? 
> 
> Just the usual terribly annoying lycos flash banner.
> 
> cvk

 

Yes, I'm very sorry about that :-s, but I can't do anything about it... if anyone feels like mirroring it. Feel free to do so!

~Progster

----------

## derRichard

super!

so nice!!!!!!!!!

where can i get more splashscreens?

//richard

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> where can i get more splashscreens?

 

Grab the template, your favorite background and go to town  :Smile: 

----------

## derRichard

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   where can i get more splashscreens? 
> 
> Grab the template, your favorite background and go to town 

 

http-404  :Sad: 

//richard

----------

## Uranus

don't click on it! copy and paste it onto a new browser window

----------

## The One

@kachaffeous

THANK you very much!  :Surprised:   :Mr. Green: 

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mng files from the Suse RPM package splashanim
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/kachaffeous/mngfiles.tgz

 

is the file working for other people? i've downloaded it 3 times and i get an error when extracting... i can extract fsck.mng, halt.mng, keys.mng, but network.mng is corrupt. 

```

fsck.mng

halt.mng

keys.mng

network.mng

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error

gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--length error

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

---

i now have splash-animations, but some little probs with the init-scripts (animations don't show up long enough), but i'm gonna play with this a bit more  :Wink: 

thx!

the one

----------

## derRichard

 *The One wrote:*   

> @kachaffeous
> 
> THANK you very much!  
> 
>  *kachaffeous wrote:*   
> ...

 

i get the same errors  :Sad: 

btw: is there any way to change the fontcolor to white?

//richard

----------

## H-Pi

the tgz give's an 'invalid compressed data--format violated', but can you tell me where you got the rpm from? I couldn;t find it in stepan's

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> the tgz give's an 'invalid compressed data--format violated', but can you tell me where you got the rpm from? 

 

I used the rpm from my Suse cd's.  The tgz works on my computer, it probably got corrupted on the upload.  :Embarassed:  You can download:

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/RPM/bootsplash/Theme-SuSE-classic.tar.bz2

```

extract it to a tmp directory 

cd SuSE-8.0/animations/

```

There are your mng's  :Very Happy: 

To everyone asking

 *Quote:*   

> Is there a way to change the text colour to white? 

 

Sorry it took so long, but I'm learning this as I go along 

Update your bootsplash.cfg files to have the following

```

# config file version

version=2

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=4

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=91

ty=161

tw=840

th=544

# This option was used in SuSE Linux 7.3 to hide the penguin.

# (px, py) are the (x, y) coordinates of the penguin area in pixels.

# pw/ph is the width/height of the penguin area in pixels.

#px=82

#py=157

#pw=859

#ph=552

# (pr, pg, pb) is the color the penguin area gets filled with.

#pr=240

#pg=240

#pb=240

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/usr/share/splash/bootsplash.jpg

```

Change fgcolor to a new number.  These are the ones I've tested so far.

Before you ask how high the numbers can go?  I have no idea.   :Razz: 

Also if you use this config pay attention to the jpeg option at the bottom.

```

fgcolor #---------------color

0----------------------black

1----------------------blue

2----------------------green

3----------------------teal

4----------------------red

5----------------------purple

6----------------------brown

7----------------------grayish white

8----------------------grayish black

9----------------------light blue

10--------------------Bright Green

11--------------------Bright Cyan

12--------------------Bright Red

13--------------------Bright Magenta

14--------------------Yellow

15--------------------Bright White 

 

```

Also edited the main tip:  Changed the /usr/share/splash/# to /usr/share/splash/tty#Last edited by kachaffeous on Sun Jan 12, 2003 10:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## H-Pi

 *kachaffeous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> fgcolor #---------------color
> ...

 

thanks for your replies, you only forgot some colors (including white, which was asked for)

to finish it:

10..Bright Green

11..Bright Cyan

12..Bright Red

13..Bright Magenta

14..Yellow

15..Bright White

now I need to find out how SuSE does both the splash-screen and the mng-animations..

I wonder how to start that whole mng thing, I have an animations.cfg, but how to put that into the bootloader? there must be a thing like thaht 'splash' program, but then for putting animations.cfg in some kind of initrd

----------

## The One

thanks for the other link to the mng-pictures, i'm currently downloading them...

 *Zalator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allso, could someone who is running the bootsplash at 1280x1024 paste their grub.conf info? I had trouble getting it working at that resolution...

 

```

default 0

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.4.19-r10

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/gentoo.2419r10 root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi vga=794

initrd=/boot/initrd

title=Gentoo 2.4.19-ac4

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/gentoo.2419ac4 root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi vga=794

# dual boot

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

boot

```

that's my grub.conf...

the one

----------

## Joffer

Does this 2419 patch work with 2.4.20? I just emerged gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1...

----------

## mynameisjonas

Joffer:

yep yep.  working here with ck-sources-2.4.20-r2

same procedure, no hicups

----------

## Joffer

The patching went well at least.. compiling now..

Just as I am trying (1st time now) to get bootsplash to work, I read about some animations.. fbmng stuff... what exactly is it? does it replace bootsplash, or is it something extra together with bootsplash? Any screenshots of this is action?

----------

## Cleotis

Got it working with vanilla 2.4.20 & grub  :Smile:  Coolness!

Also, with some kernel tweaks I don't have the problem "x -> console -> x trashes" anymore. For those of you who are interested: i'm using the VESA framebuffer on a Geforce 2MX (with nvidia kernel for X) I didn't specify the "advanced low level driver options" (CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED) but I had before. If the option is disabled the needed low level drivers are automatically enabled.

----------

## seemant

I have two words: Bra Vo.

really, this thing is sweet!

----------

## nipplehead

Tip to anyone who's getting the "Looking for splash picture... no good signature found" line in their dmesg output when not getting the bootsplash image:

If you have an image the wrong size, that's the only error you get... i tried forever w/ an image i assumed to be 1024x768 when it was 1280x1024... refused to work. Double check you have an image of the sam res as your fb is.

On another note, i've made up an image for my console, using the template posted and the "sootheness" background from deskmod. Grab it here

thanks for the awesome tip!

----------

## tkdack

If you 

```
emerge rsync
```

 an hour or so after this is posted you should be able to do:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash
```

And have the utilities and a couple of splash screens installed.

Don't forget to follow the ebuild instructions.

----------

## Kumba

Thought I'd add a few things.

So far, bootsplash only works on the x86 architecture AND on unaccelerated Framebuffers.  This is why it needs VESA.  I contacted the SuSE developer who built this wonderful tool, and he informed me about the framebuffer issue, as this is what halts this tool from working on sparc right now.  He is writing a new patch for 2.5.x kernels that will support all framebuffers, accelerated or not, so hopefully this will be available soon.

Second, This tool has some really good, but obscure error checking.  If it detects a problem it bugs out and really doesn't explain why it bugged out.  What I've discovered is you HAVE to keep the picture at the correct size AND color depth for it to load, otherwise, you're not gonna see anything.  The Gentoo background that was included in the ebuild posted here was 1280x1024, while all the configurations were for 1024x768 resolution.  Naturally, this provided some problems.  So for those who aren't getting anything to work, all I can say is to double check the resolution of the image (resize it if neccessary), and use the correct config file.  The ebuild will install config samples for 800x600, 1024x768, and 1280x1024 resolution.  Just copy the one for the resolution you want to "bootsplash.cfg", and then use that configuration for creating the initrd image.

Doing this has solved all of my problems in using this tool in x86, my only remaining problem is the screen is "curved" on my 17" monitor, most likely due to the crap onboard video in this dell machine.  Hopefully a patch for all framebuffers will be available soon, and we'll see this tool for use on sparc, aplha and even ppc (mips will take a long time).

--Kumba

----------

## chimaera

got it running on my debian sid box.. thanks for this one ;-7

----------

## timmfin

I would suggest to those still having problems to make sure that they patched the kernel correctly and set the correct kernel options. The text that fully describes it is in the ebuild.

I use the gentoo cow image for booting up but here is the console pic that I made:

[img:495a7aa785]http://www.timmfin.net/images/tim-console-1280x1024_small.jpg[/img:495a7aa785]

The only problem that it was too dark for a black font so I need to figure out how to make my console font white and keeping the boot font black. Looking at the Suse site I cam up with this:

/etc/conf.d/local.start

```
# Add this to your /etc/conf.d/local.start to get images

# on all consoles.

#

# Place this before any entries that modify /etc/issue

#

# short pause so people can see the boot messages

/bin/sleep 3

fontcolor="AAAAAA"

# switch to a usable image on all consoles

[ -f /proc/splash ] && \

   for TTY in `seq 0 5`; \

      do /usr/bin/splash -s -u $TTY /usr/share/bootsplash-0.3/gentoo-console-1280x1024.cfg; \

      echo -e "\033]R\033]P0$fontcolor\033]P4$fontcolor" > "/dev/tty$TTY"; \

   done; \

   # clear the screen \

   /usr/bin/clear
```

The two lines I added to this in addition to the ebuild is the fontcolor line and the echo line.

Super cool.  :Smile: 

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

>  I use the gentoo cow image for booting up but here is the console pic that I made:
> 
> 

 

Nice pic, think I will use that one  :Smile: 

edit:  I resized image to 1024x768 and used these values in the config

fgcolor=15

tx=20

ty=15

tw=990

th=650

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  The only problem that it was too dark for a black font so I need to figure out how to make my console font white and keeping the boot font black.

 

Did you see the new config file posted a few pages back(pg 5) that lets you set font color?

----------

## Joffer

 *Kumba wrote:*   

> Thought I'd add a few things.
> 
> So far, bootsplash only works on the x86 architecture AND on unaccelerated Framebuffers.  This is why it needs VESA.  I contacted the SuSE developer who built this wonderful tool, and he informed me about the framebuffer issue, as this is what halts this tool from working on sparc right now.  He is writing a new patch for 2.5.x kernels that will support all framebuffers, accelerated or not, so hopefully this will be available soon.
> 
> ....
> ...

 

This is both good and bad news. Bad since I can't have bootsplash at the moment (I refuse to go for the slow unaccellerated vesa) and bad since I've wasted a bit too much time trying to get this to work. Good news, since there looks to be a new patch supporting accellerated framebuffers, and also for stopping me from wasting more time than I already have. If it wasn't for me having to work all weekend, I'd go out and have a beer, or rather 10 beers... but I guess I will have to wait until next week.

Anyway, thanks for the information Kumba.

----------

## tkdack

OK Guys, bootsplash has made it to 0.4.

Fixes/Changes:

	* console text colour can now be changed (an ommission of the "version=2" line on my part)

	* bootsplash-config is no longer installed (the config files specify the console position in pixels, no maths required  :Smile:  ).

	* there are default images and .cfg files for 800x600, 1024x768 & 1280x1024

	* the grub.conf.sample should now have a vga= line that sets 1280x1024 (it also has a table listing the other resolutions)

Have a look at the README in /usr/share/doc/bootsplas-0.4 for a bit more information.

I will also add a note in the README saying that this only works with the VESA framebuffer.

A new version will be out later next week with a better default console image (I'm not too fond of the pink)

----------

## Yoannez

Nice work I think this could be added to the gentoo default installation.

It would give Gentoo a very nice look...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timmfin

Hey thanks for the new ebuild, changing the fonts that way is much easier.

----------

## fu_fish

Has anyone used the mng animations in their boot process?  I'm pretty sure that I can hack them into my init scripts, but I'm not sure what animation.cfg did in the Suse system.  Anybody know?

----------

## castorilo

Right now, there is an ebuild for bootsplash. 

I thought it would be much easier if this was handled through a USE flag that the gentoo-sources package recognized and applied the patch if found.

something like:

```
USE="bootsplash"
```

this way, every time I upgrade the kernel I dont have to go through all the hassle again. 

Besides, it would work more like other patches that are applied to gentoo-sources.

Anybody feels like doing this?

----------

## carambola5

Having problems implementing this trick?  Keep getting Ramdisk errors?  Maybe even an error while decompressing a picture?

Here's a possible fix.  Don't quote me on this, but it cured all my woes.

```
if [ ! -f /usr/bin/convert ]; then su -c 'emerge imagemagick'; fi

convert -depth 24 original.jpg destination.jpg

ln -sf ./destination.jpg /usr/share/bootsplash-0.4/bootsplash.jpg

cd /usr/share/bootsplash-0.4/

cp ./initrd ./initrd.bak

splash -s -f ./bootsplash.cfg > ./initrd #make sure you use the correct cfg file!

mount /boot #su if necessary

cp /boot/initrd /boot/initrd.bak

cp ./initrd /boot/initrd

umount /boot

reboot
```

hooray for unnecessary bash code!

some of this code assumes paths to folders.  If you have a newer (or older) version of bootsplash, then your folder probably won't be the same as indicated above.

----------

## wulfin

[quote="Joffer"] *mynameisjonas wrote:*   

> i still think that your problem is with where initrd is placed and grub.conf notation but then, what do i know 

 

I came across this thread and decided "Neat let's work!".  Patch worked seamlessly, splash created the initrd properly in the right location, however, on reboot, nothing but Tux.  Not a bad thing, but not the ideal.  SO,  for all those folx having silent not-quit-failures (RickDB, Joffer and others) try this ...

GRUB can take device names in paths to specify filesystem locations, and that is what tooke me from Tux to the Gentoo boot splash from the original post.  modify your initrd= line to resemble the following:

     initrd=(rootdev)/location/of/initrd

i.e.

     initrd=/(hd0,)/boot/initrd

That worked for me when nothing else would.  Good luck!

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

SWWWEEEEETTTTNEEESSSS!!!!!

using it with 2.4.20-ck2 and a custom bootscreen of my own surprisingly similar to the one by timmfin. Surprisingly, because I developed it some time at Xmas without watching this thread. (doh, sorry folks, I got no online space to post it - pm me if you'd like to have it via email)

Now, to make all ttys look like that... heheh...

----------

## timmfin

Did you emerge bootsplash, that (after merging changes with etc-update) automatically sets all my tty's.

This is from local.start

```
# Only do this if the kernel has support

[ -f /proc/splash ] && \

   # switch to a usable image on all consoles \

   for TTY in `seq 0 5`; \

      do /usr/bin/splash -s -u $TTY /usr/share/bootsplash-0.4/gentoo-console-1280x1024.cfg; \

   done; \

   # clear the screen \

   /usr/bin/clear
```

----------

## evidence

Big-ass thumbs up for the tip, and for the ebuild!!!!

I'm using gentoo-source 2.4.20-r1 and the ebuild worked just dandy. Too bad I only reboot once a year, cause booting is so darn perty now.  :Razz: 

----------

## pilla

Posts about gcc and ncurses went to Dups.

----------

## mark_ar

After following the instructions from the bootsplash 0.4 ebuild and getting a great boot splash screen, I realized that the concept could be improved even more.  Consequently, I created an init.d script that will randomly change the splash screen for every boot.  This means you will see a different splash screen each time you boot your computer.

 Prerequisites 

Before using the script, you will need to have a working setup and multiple splash screens.  Also, you must set a few variables in the script.

 Script variables 

MountBoot - Set this variable to "true" if your /boot directory is on a separate partition, not /.  The script will attempt to automount the partition to make the necessary changes.  You should have a /etc/fstab entry for the partition if you expect this to work.

Boot - The location of your boot directory.  By default, it is set to "/boot".

BootDir - The location of initrd.  By default, it is set to "$Boot".

BootSplash - The bootsplash directory.  If you used the bootsplash 0.4 ebuild, the default is fine.

Images - The location of your splash screens.  By default, it is set to "$BootSplash/images".

If you use the default values, your filesystem should look like this:

/boot (on a separate partition)

/boot/initrd

/usr/share/bootsplash-0.4

/usr/share/bootsplash-0.4/images

Copy the script to /etc/init.d and make it executable.  Finally, copy the splash screens to /usr/share/bootsplash-0.4/images (the default) or your $Images variable.  Each splash screen needs it own .cfg file in the directory.  For example, /usr/share/bootsplash-0.4/images might look something like this:

splash1.cfg

splash1.jpg

splash2.cfg

splash2.jpg

splash3.cfg

splash3.jpg

 Running the script 

The script is run like a regular init.d script.  In other words, as root, type the command "/etc/init.d/bootsplash start".  The script will not do anything when it is started.  The splash screen is only changed when the script is stopped, i.e. at restart/shutdown.  This is done to avoid messing up the restart/shutdown screen.  Finally, add the script to your default runlevel if everything seems to work correctly when it is run manually.

 The script 

```

#!/sbin/runscript

#

# Script to randomly switch between boot splash screens.

#

#

# Depend

#

depend() {

   need localmount

}

#

# Start

#

start() {

ebegin "Boot splash screen will be created on shutdown"

eend $?

}

#

# Stop

#

stop() {

ebegin "Creating boot splash screen"

# Variables

# Mount boot partition?

MountBoot="true"

# Location of boot partition

Boot="/boot"

# Directory where initrd is stored

BootDir="$Boot"

# Bootsplash directory

BootSplash="/usr/share/bootsplash-0.4"

# Directory where splash screens are stored

Images="$BootSplash/images"

# Mount /boot

if [ "$MountBoot" == "true" ]

then

   mounted=$(mount | grep "$Boot")

   if [ -z "$mounted" ]

   then

      mount $Boot

   fi

fi

# Count number of splash screens

if [ ! -d "$Images" ]

then

   echo "$Images does not exist..."

   exit 1

fi

cd $Images

files=$(ls *.cfg)

count=0

for file in $files

do

   count=$(echo "$count + 1" | bc)

done

# Determine last splash screen

oldsplash=""

if [ -f "$Images/lastboot" ]

then

   oldsplash=$(cat $Images/lastboot)

fi

# Create new splash screen

splash=$oldsplash

while [ "$splash" == "$oldsplash" ]

do

   # Generate random number

   RandomDevice="/dev/urandom"

   MaxRand="$count"

   hex=$(dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1 count=8 2>/dev/null |

      od -tx1 | head -1 | cut -d' ' -f2- |

      tr -d ' ' | tr '[a-f]' '[A-F]')

   dec=$(echo "ibase=16; $hex" | bc)

   random=$(echo "$dec % $MaxRand + 1" | bc)

   # Find new splash screen

   i=0

   for file in $files

   do

      i=$(echo "$i + 1" | bc)

      if [ "$i" == "$random" ]

      then

         splash="$file"

      fi

   done

#   echo -e "Old: $oldsplash \t New: $splash"

done

# Create new ram disk with splash screen

splash -s -f $Images/$splash > $BootDir/initrd

# Write new splash screen to lastboot

echo "$splash" > $Images/lastboot

# Create symbolic links for shutdown

file=$(echo $splash | cut -d "." -f 1)

cd $BootSplash

ln -sf $Images/$splash bootsplash.cfg

ln -sf $Images/$file.jpg bootsplash.jpg

# Unmount /boot

if [ "$MountBoot" == "true" ]

then

   mounted=$(mount | grep "$Boot")

   if [ -n "$mounted" ]

   then

      umount $Boot

   fi

fi

eend $?

}

```

----------

## lfc.messiah

Now thta everything is running fine for me too, I was only still wondering how to achieve a higher refresh rate than 60Hz ?

Can I somehow tell LILO to use 85 or better 100 Hz ?

Or is there a tool to switch the framebuffer modes that does work ? 

fbset, doesn't change the mode.. 

when I run it "fbset 1024x768-100" ,

it says: Vesafb doesn't support changing the video mode. 

And it says: ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument

It's a pain to look at a 60Hz flickering screen   :Sad: 

----------

## Mitchybums

i got it working. had to hack the file a little with the changing names to linux for the kernel (in next ebuild, can you make it that way already??) 

yesterday made it work on the win4lin sources that way, and now (didnt like windows) on gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1 without any other changes to the patch.

compiling again, and hope I wont have to make the initrd and stuff again.

(shouldnt, since I didnt emerge the files, just fetched it)

it works awesome, but I hope the gentoo-sources would get rid of the slowdown of fluxbox boot on startxdfb

----------

## sleek

_lucky_,

Do you have the cfg file to describe the coordinates for the boot sequence?

----------

## atac

it's very enoying that the text goes from white/grey to black when using this boot splash patch, isn't there some way you can change this ?

----------

## Chickpea

Amazing!  I got it to work.  However I do have a couple of questions:

I was wondering about the "box" that is in many of the bootsplash screens?  What is the purpose?  if it is for reading text, how do you get text to center there?  I use grub so maybe this is a lilo vs grub thing?

Also, can the color of the text be changed?  or is this again the reason for the box?

Inquiring minds need to know!?  :Smile: 

cat

----------

## earlclick

Hmmm... bootsplash seems to be masked 

```

*  media-gfx/bootsplash [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 365 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux.tkdack.com

      Description: Graphical backgrounds for frame buffer consoles

```

Bug 15075 in Bugzilla seems to point to gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 as being part of the problem, but I've seen posts where people are using bootsplash with vanilla-sources-2.4.20 (what I'm running) Is the problem with the e-build itself or the differences in the kernels?

----------

## BoBB

I have bootsplash running on gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1, works like a charm.

----------

## aequitas

This is so cool. 

I am running linux on my school disk and al the other guys in my class think it's just plane textbased console dos like. Just wait until i show them this monday  :Smile: 

These are the reasons GNU/linux realy rocks  :Smile: 

----------

## rb338

Im currently using a Geforce4 and my framebuffer is at 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz  :Smile: 

XDirectFB is now also very pretty!

Heres what I did to resolve the refresh rate problem, which is practically invisible. 

To begin with, I have Windows 2000 installed on my C: drive and I now have to boot Linux using the Windows bootloader.

I installed MS-DOS on my C: drive (with Win2k on it) using a bootdisk ( SYS C: ). This breaks the Win2k bootloader. To fix the bootloader, I made a file (READ.SCR) which contains these lines:

```

L 100 2 0 1

N C:\BOOTSECT.DOS

R BX

0

R CX

200

W

Q

```

And I run this command in DOS:

DEBUG <READ.SCR

This will make a file called BOOTSECT.DOS on your C: drive, which is actually an image of the current bootsector.

Now we put in the Windows 2000 CD-ROM and boot it. After the loading stuff finishes, it asks you if you want to install Windows or repair it. Choose repair. Then it asks you if you want to use disks or the console; choose the console. After you logged in, type the command FIXBOOT, which will restore the bootloader.

So now Windows can boot again. All we have to do to boot DOS now is add an entry to it, so we add this line to C:\BOOT.INI:

C:\="Gentoo Linux 1.4"

You can set the default to C:\ if you want Linux to boot as default.

Ok, we can now boot Windows and DOS, but DOS doesnt load Linux yet!

To fix the refresh rates, we need 2 programs: UNIRFRSH and VBEPLUS. You can try to find those with Google, but I made a zip file with all the files you need (link will follow).

Now you have to boot DOS and configure UNIRFRSH using the setup program included.

If you did all that, try running VBEPLUS and then UNIRFRSH to see if it all works.

If its all ok, we can continue by automating the boot process.

First, you have to make a copy of your Linux kernel (bzImage) to your DOS directory and put LOADLIN.EXE with it (also in the zip).

Now, to make it all work at once, make an autoexec.bat in C: that looks similar to this one (also in the zip):

```

@ECHO OFF

C:

cd \DOS\VBEPLUS

VBEPLUS.EXE >NULL

cd \DOS\REFRESH

UNIRFRSH.COM >NULL

cd \DOS

LOADLIN.EXE bzImage root=/dev/hda10 hdb=ide-scsi vga=0x31A video=riva:test,mtrr,ywrap

```

What we do here:

First we turn off the echoing, so we dont see any DOS rubbish. Then we go to the dir where you installed VBEPLUS, and run it. Same thing with UNIRFRSH. Then using LOADLIN we boot up Linux, including your parameters.

If it all works and you like it, you can remove the Linux bootloader. If LILO is still installed you can set the timeout and delay to 0 and make it boot Windows immediately, so you get the Windows bootloader. From there you can then choose Windows or Linux  :Smile: 

It works perfectly here, I dont see any difference booting Linux this way or with LILO, and I have a nice framebuffer with XDirectFB on it.

This is the file with everything included:

http://files.rb-338.com/fbstuff.zip

-- edit:

It took a while before I had this all worked out, so I might have forgotten something. For instance, youll probably need to configure your fb device to actually run at 85 Hz. You can make a modeline for XFree86 and convert it to a framebuffer mode with modeline2fb, which you can then add to /etc/fb.modes

----------

## charlieg

Has anybody got this working with the 2.5.6x kernels?  Are there any steps that are different (make menuconfig is organised quite differently in places).

----------

## Supermule

Hi,

Just tried this:

```
emerge bootsplash
```

which then returns:

```
All ebuilds that could satisfy "bootsplash" have been masked
```

And Im told to "correct this"  :Smile: 

Ehhh...help.

(Supermule

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I recently became very interested in doing the splash screen on my Gentoo Box and was working through this fabulous thread and realized we have three different kinds of content here.  After some discussions with the other moderators and admins I have decided to work on "cleaning house" on this very valuable thread.  What I am attempting to do is make the thread most effective.  The way I intend to do this is by splitting the thread into three separate (related) threads given there are three major topics covered currently.  The idea is that this will allow people to more easily digest all the wonderful information currently in the one massive thread we have now.  Here is how I am going to break things down.

"How to Do it" which is basically the steps and directions on how to get it working.  This will stay in the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum.

"How to fix it, or troubleshoot it (errors etc.)" which is where you go if you followed the directions in the first thread but ran into trouble.  This content will move into the Other Things Gentoo forum.

"Check out my pretty boot screen" which is where people can talk about and post all the pretty pics we all want to see and share!  This content will move into the Off The Wall forum.

After discussing with the other moderators about the posts that contain more than one type of the three categorized content types we have concluded they will be left in the current original thread.

[EDIT: Removed comment about locking the thread temporarily, this has been done and undone already.  The thread is again open for normal traffic]

Thanks for your patience!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

Feel free to send me comments and or suggestions via PM.Last edited by BonezTheGoon on Thu Mar 13, 2003 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BonezTheGoon

OK I have just unlocked this thread.  The splits are complete.  

Please post any support related issues to the thread named "Boot Splash (background picture ala SuSE) -- Support" in Other Things Gentoo.

Please post any images or discussion about images (other than technical details that pertain to getting things to work like image dimensions, sizes, and formats which can all stay here -- unless it is support related.) to the thread named "Boot Splash (background picture ala SuSE) pics library, etc" in Off The Wall.

Please only post tips and other documentation here, no support questions should be here.  Some feature related questions have been left here because I feel they likely belong.

Thanks everyone for such a wealth of good information!  I can't wait to get this working on my box!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Please see the previous post about where to post for support, where to post for images, and ONLY tips and documentation go into this thread from now on.  The last three posts that were made here (after my previous post) have been split out into a new thread which can be found here.  This thread has been locked given these posts should have gone here for support for this Tip.  Unfortunately it appears that phpBB will not let me merge these latest three posts into the correct thread like I want to.  This is the best solution I can come up with.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## kachaffeous

The SuSe devs have updated bootsplash to version 3.  Version 3 inlcudes theme support, a progress bar and a silentjpeg.  I updated the howto to point to the new files.

I am currently trying to get the progress bar and silentjpeg (think this is a picture that covers whole screen w/ no text being displayed) figured out.  Your old bootsplashes should work, you just need to grab the new config file. Also the splash utility will create a translucent box on the fly. 

Enjoy.Last edited by kachaffeous on Sun Mar 23, 2003 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr Wind-up Bird

Sorry if I'm posting something everyone already knows but looking at the SuSe bootsplash scripts, the simplest way to get the progress bar  working appears to be

```
echo "show progress_out_of_about_65534" > /proc/splash
```

Do you all know about the SuSe guy's new website,  http://www.bootsplash.org?

----------

## kachaffeous

 *Quote:*   

> echo "show progress_out_of_about_65534" > /proc/splash
> 
> Do you all know about the SuSe guy's new website, http://www.bootsplash.org?

 

Thanks  :Smile:  will check this out[/quote]

----------

## Mr Wind-up Bird

Hi kachaffeous,

I'm writing a hint for Linux From Scratch on how to get a bootsplash working. Hope you don't mind me using your info. I'll credit to you in the final version.

If you haven't already figured out animation (someone mentioned mng files earlier in the thread), it explains how to get it up and running. I don't use Gentoo, but it shouldn't be to hard to adapt it.

Here's the link

http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/mail-archives/blfs-support/2003/04/0386.html

----------

## enygma

 *progster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, I'm very sorry about that :-s, but I can't do anything about it... if anyone feels like mirroring it. Feel free to do so!
> 
> ~Progster

 

here ya go: http://www.spac3m0nk3y.com/bootsplash/images.htm

----------

## quikchaos

I just flattened my system this weekend and came back with a fresh install of 1.4_rc4 and compiled a gaming kernel. The latest gaming-sources (linux-2.4.20-gaming-r2) seems to already be patched. This is cool, because I already have my initrd's made. I don't have to patch, or install bootsplash on my system now, unless I want the boot splash on other tty's, which I don't.   :Razz: 

----------

## sth

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[img:14c741b498]http://home.t-online.de/home/st.hein/misc/framebuffer-patch.jpg[/img:14c741b498]

I don't know, if this has been already mentioned here, but be sure not to use "progressive" type jpegs. They won't work ("decompression error").

----------

## kachaffeous

For everyone that is having problems with getting silent to work (me included). Here is a email from Stefan.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What graphics card are you using? There's a memory restriction that 
> 
> will
> ...

 

So if you have a old video card less then 4 megs of ram or a nvidia card that could be your problem.  I recommend trying a different video card.

----------

## fireboy1919

I have a 2MB video card...I was able to get the silent image working at 800x600, though it won't at 1024x768.

I suppose both are being loaded directly into the video card at the same time.

----------

## kachaffeous

This was posted by micha in other things gentoo, good info.

A diff

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I made a diff against the baselayout package (1.8.5.9) and wrote a small install script last night. It is available at http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/bootsplash-patch-0.1.tar.gz
> ...

 

To do by hand.

 *Quote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> here's my solution:
> 
> First add these functions to /sbin/functions.sh :
> ...

 

----------

## farid

There is a website where one could download the bootsplash patch for kernel 2.4.21 (vanilla sources):

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

I patched the kernel (without problems) then emerged bootsplash,

created the initrd and added initrd=/boot/initrd in grub.conf and thats it!

Here is a screenshot which i made a few seconds ago:

http://www.flammiger.org/?page=downloadsLast edited by farid on Sun Aug 17, 2003 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BonezTheGoon

For directions on how to use an existing initrd and append the bootsplash image please see this helpful post.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## NiXZe

if i don't remember compleatly wrong the bootsplash is included in gentoo-sources and also the bootsplash utilitys can be installed with

emerge bootsplash

(they may be masked)

well it's not hard att all geting it working  :Wink: 

----------

## Garbz

here's a question for u.

If we are unable to load an initrd script (thanks to the root fs encryption in the other thread  :Smile: : ) is it possible to get this bootsplash up before the system boots.  Like somehow at kernel time rather than splashin > /proc/splash

----------

## lotusvale

hum..i'm kind a lost of what's going on here.. i mean i'm still in the first page, and i'm still digesting the rest of the pages.

but just to get it to work from the first page, first post.

i'm using gaming kernel, do i need to patch the kernel ? 'cause the patch is actually for vanilla sources. so i'm not sure whether this is necessary or not.

also, it asks to copy the config file to /usr/share/splash. what should the name be for the config file? (ie what should it be saved as?)

----------

## Garbz

the patch need not be applied to gentoo-sources.

----------

## lotusvale

ok so i guess it's only for vanilla sources right.

so what bout the config file? i don't really get it. what should the name of the file be?

EDIT

nevermind i got it to work now. kewl

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Wow, this is cool. However, I'm nt sure how to do it... I do not use Vanilla or Gentoo, I use Gaming. Will it work?

SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE AN EBUILD!!!

----------

## Old Gentooman

 *chimaera wrote:*   

> got it running on my debian sid box.. thanks for this one ;-7

 

Dare I add yet another post to this ever popular thread, but as chimaera did, so did I patch this into my debian box. Beautiful! And then I thought, "These Gentoo folks are the real gurus... I had better convert to Gentoo". And so, thanks to this thread and its great and well presented tip, the Gentoo community has a new member. "So long Debian!"

----------

## Garbz

there is an ebuild. 

It puts the bootsplash into runlevel scripts, (required for gaming sources becuase the current initrd is used i believe)

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Ah... There is an ebuild? Okay.

Also, I decided to reinstall Gentoo, and this time I'm using the Gentoo-sources. Anyway, it seems to have "Use Bootsplash instead of logo" already in it. Is it patched to already have Bootsplash support?

EDIT: I just saw the thing saying it doesn't need to be applied to gentoo-sources... But still, does it just... work? (I never get that with Gentoo... o_O)

----------

## lotusvale

just follow this link

i'm using gaming and it works fine.

----------

## Garbz

you don't need to patch the gentoo-sources kernel, just make an image, a config, and use the splash utility (in the ebuild) to either:

a) make initrd and load it at boot time with grub, or

b) during the runlevel scrips call it to apply the image to the framebuffers.

----------

## kronon

Is there gona be a patch for 2.6* kernels? I'm dependand on those kernel ( >= 2.5 ), because I need those radeon drivers for 3d accel.

----------

## skamp

i really didnt have to do much to get this to work.. emerge bootsplash. then follow the instructions on the page.. (the config file for splash) no kernel compile necessary just have to remember that the initrd was initrd-2.4.22-genkernel-r4 not just initrd  :Smile: 

 vga=792 didnt work at all but 791 did.. 

looks good too!!!

----------

## beatriziya

How do I get the best out of my mini vga to hdtv? I'm buying a mini vga to VGA adapter and run the vga to my hdtv as it has a vga input. I have a 32" Samsung TV. 

Once connected do I need to change any settings on my TV or iMac G5 (Leopard) to make the outcome look the best it can? And how do I do so on my mac?

----------

## jomen

The thread you put your question in is:

a) very old - you resurrected a thread which had its last post made to in January 2004 - more than 5 and a half years ago!

b) probably not appropriate considering what you asked - and thus not likely to get you any helpful answer

rethorical: how did you pick this thread which has nothing to do whatsoever with what you are asking? 

This is a forum about Gentoo Linux - you are asking about how to do something on an Apple iMac G5 - which is running Mac OS X Leopard as its operating system.

I think you need to ask in a totally different forum than this one  :Wink: 

Best wishes!

----------

## ThinkTankTed

 *beatriziya wrote:*   

> How do I get the best out of my mini vga to hdtv? I'm buying a mini vga to VGA adapter and run the vga to my hdtv as it has a vga input. I have a 32" Samsung TV. 
> 
> Once connected do I need to change any settings on my TV or iMac G5 (Leopard) to make the outcome look the best it can? And how do I do so on my mac?

 

Open "Terminal" and use the command above, then you'll have to install Gentoo on your Imac....hehe

If it asks you for your password, you've taken my post too seriously and need to hit cancel....

EDIT :   Ok I've been in IT support too long and this isn't a very nice post...potentially system damaging command has been removed...

----------

